# Marijuana Adverse Effects a Myth



## 4thstreet

While more and more people realize the positive power of medical marijuana and marijuana in general, there are still people who think alcohol is safer. Keep reading to learn more about why it isn&#8217;t and why that destructive thinking needs to go by the wayside.Know Myth surrounds Medical Marijuana. 

Please Read Here: *Marijuana Adverse Effects a Myth, Alcohol Far More Dangerous*


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont have to read it,,,ive seen what alcohol does to ppl.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You are preaching to the choir.  I believe that everyone here knows that alcohol is far worse than cannabis.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Sugar is worse for you than Cannabis. There is so much crap in our society that is far worse. But its all about a dollar. The news is talking about how bad the sleep aid "ambien" is, and the dangerous things that people are doing while on it. But you won't see it getting banned because those in power are getting money stuffed into their pockets by the makers of pharmaceuticals, so they look the other way.

 don't get me started


----------



## sopappy

Every time I've overdosed on marijuana, I've woken up a few hours later.
I can find fault with it though. I LOVE to start my day with wake & bake, I'm a cranky ***** (62 and poor) and it takes my mind away from the negativity BUT
BUT
and I've tried the sativa, it helps, BUT
BUT
the weed naps, I need the damn weed naps, maybe it's a good thing but I hate the energy drain of a high, i get a shitload done but still have to nap
and one more thing
Paranoia, maybe it's me but I still get a bit of that when I do get outside


----------



## vostok

I'm of the opinion that fast food is worse than weed or perhaps even booze..?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Pappy if you like weed naps, you should try the Sweet Tooth from Barney's Farm at about 40%+ amber. very relaxing and sleepy but if you keep it closer to 10-20% amber, you can still do stuff before relaxing.


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> Pappy if you like weed naps, you should try the Sweet Tooth from Barney's Farm at about 40%+ amber. very relaxing and sleepy but if you keep it closer to 10-20% amber, you can still do stuff before relaxing.



Don't like weed naps at all, but beer does the same thing, in fact, I think pretty much everything triggers naps after 60 
you connoisseurs crack me up (and I do mean that respectfully)
I'm a beer drinker, we're not all that sophisticated, as for the pot:
I like to eat bananas... cause they got no bones
I like my marijuana...

I sell the odd oz or two and folks ask me what it is 
and I tell them it's pot


----------



## sopappy

vostok said:


> I'm of the opinion that fast food is worse than weed or perhaps even booze..?



oh right, man, "you are what you eat" ain't just a river in Egypt
I'm 62, still no belly, no meds, beer weekly, pot daily, bike daily, zero fast food, low meat, low dairy, 
but gawddam bring on the plants!!! yeeeeeeehaaaaaa
(sorry, I stole that)


----------



## Rosebud

lol all ya all!


----------



## WeedHopper

Stop stealing my Yehaaaaaaa,,,damnt Pappy. LOL


----------



## sopappy

WeedHopper said:


> Stop stealing my Yehaaaaaaa,,,damnt Pappy. LOL



Okay, okay... I had beer chasers with my wake & bake this morning and got a little silly, WH... there's just one other post and then I caught myself. I'll behave. It was great though, thanks!


----------



## WeedHopper

Its alright this time Pappy,,,how bout yahooooooo,,,oh wait a minute,,think thats a board game. lol


----------



## blondlebanese

isn't marijuana addictive?  i am an addict for 45 years.  and it's a gateway drug.  since i tried marijuana 45 years ago i also tried coke, speed, acid, opium, nitrous, qualudes, mushrooms,  thats what the straights argue.


----------



## WeedHopper

He said straights.  :rofl:


----------



## blondlebanese

never heard of straights ?   how about heads ?  back in the seventies and eighties you were either a head or a straight.  heads smoked weed and straights did not.   i have seen signs on the road that read STOP AHEAD.


----------



## Rosebud

I would say you perhaps have a addictive behavior..lol, stick to pot, your golden. Quit all that other crap.


----------



## sopappy

blondlebanese said:


> isn't marijuana addictive?  i am an addict for 45 years.  and it's a gateway drug.  since i tried marijuana 45 years ago i also tried coke, speed, acid, opium, nitrous, qualudes, mushrooms,  thats what the straights argue.



The definitive word there is "tried"; are you using all those drugs or just the pot?
yes, it IS psychologically addictive, but I've quit lots of times, we used to have draughts, first couple days are rough, dreams, sleep, it passes
it's all in your head 
I know from the first time I got stoned that I'd never stop doing it.

I've heard "straight" but never plural as a group, sounds like a British thing, the MODS and the SQUARES.
Also, if you're not one of the letters, LGQBwhatever, you're straight too


----------



## zem

I would argue that pot on the contrary might be helpful when quitting other drugs in relieving withdrawal symptoms


----------



## blondlebanese

i agree with rosebud nobody is gonna argue that.   i think its the MODS and the ROCKERS--reference; Quadrophenia, the "Who"


----------



## Hushpuppy

I personally am a male lesbian..... I like women  I have 2 lesbian friends who both think that is funny so no one get offended.:doh:

Pot has been amazingly helpful to me over the last 6 months of the crap Ive been going through. Its not a gateway drug, tobacco, alcohol, and sugar are gateway drugs.

Sugar is the worst drug out there right now and I am more addicted to that than anything.


----------



## mrcane

........:48:......taste better than any booze I ever put to my lips.....and myself and alcohol don't mix...never has, I just faked it.....


----------



## WeedHopper

Hushpuppy said:


> I personally am a male lesbian..... I like women  I have 2 lesbian friends who both think that is funny so no one get offended.:doh:
> 
> Pot has been amazingly helpful to me over the last 6 months of the crap Ive been going through. Its not a gateway drug, tobacco, alcohol, and sugar are gateway drugs.
> 
> Sugar is the worst drug out there right now and I am more addicted to that than anything.



I also am a Lesbian, ,,
hate men cause they are hairy and ugly
,,love women cause they aint,,,, Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## blondlebanese

i think there might be a differenceas to the meaning of gateway drug. to my understanding it means a drug that intisses you to try other drugs.  not nessesarily getting hooked, but even just trying a new drug.  hushpuppy i believe everything you say about weed but i disagree with the drugs you mentioned being gateway drugs.  what will a sugar addiction lead to? same goes with the others you listed.  hushpuppy i got to ask, about 20 years ago high times had a cover showing a man dressed in black w/a ski mask holding an ar15.  he was standing infront of many tall marijuana plants the headline read "north carolina farmer".  was that you?


----------



## DirtyDiana

I can admit that I have an addictive personality.  But when I have sufficient weed, I could care less for the rest! Sounds like a cure all, but maybe it is!


----------



## Hushpuppy

blondlebanese said:


> hushpuppy i believe everything you say about weed but i disagree with the drugs you mentioned being gateway drugs. what will a sugar addiction lead to? same goes with the others you listed. hushpuppy i got to ask, about 20 years ago high times had a cover showing a man dressed in black w/a ski mask holding an ar15. he was standing infront of many tall marijuana plants the headline read "north carolina farmer". was that you?


 
Actually you are correct on that. I was thinking in terms of addictiveness rather than gateway. But I started my first drug when I was young and got high off of my brother's cigarettes. That led to trying other drugs to get high. So tobacco was my gateway drug.
Alcohol is more of an enabler in some cases than a gateway, but I have heard many people say they want to smoke when they drink.


----------



## WeedHopper

Tobacco is almost always the Gateway Drug.


----------



## Surfer Joe

When I was a kid, I accidentally drank a bit of rubbing alcohol thinking that it was what the adults drank and got violently ill, so I always feel nauseous when I smell liquor of any kind.
I could never inhale cigarette smoke because it is so harsh, but pot was ok.
I tried a few other things after that but never got into anything but pot, so my gateway drug never led to other things.
The only thing that I can say about smoking is that it is not the best thing to do to your lungs, and I have been using a vaporizer of about a year now, but it has a slightly different effect than smoking it, so I still smoke.
Sometimes I make canna butter and make brownies. The edibles have yet a different effect than smoking or vaping for me, so I haven't given up on smoking altogether.
I have read that pot smoke is less damaging than cigarette smoke on the lungs because of all the additional crap they mix in with the tobacco.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes,,most ppl are not addicted to tobacco, ,,they are addicted to the other crap in the ciggs. Thats why i have yet to see anybody stop smoking using vap pens that i know. If all they needed was nicotine, the vap pen would deal with thier addiction, ,,but it doesnt because its not the nicotine they are needing,,,its the crap they put in the ciggs to addict you to thier product.


----------



## blondlebanese

when interviewed, moon unit zappa was asked her opinion on drugs, probably because her dad was known to expiriment with many kinds.  her opinion surprised me but it makes alot of sense.  probably frank's opinion too.  anyway her opinion is this " if it makes you feel better about yourself or if it makes you nicer to others then i'm all for it even if it means crack cocain ".  her words.   so, how do y'all like them apples?


----------



## blondlebanese

paranoia is an advers affect of pot.  it happens.


----------



## orangesunshine

can't remember how long it's been (memory loss may be an adverse effect from long term usage lol) but----it has been well documented by the medical community that the only adverse effect marijuana has on some is when their stash runs out :hairpull:

p.s.----i too am a lesbian


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## Hushpuppy

With properly grown strains, paranoia is far less of an issue. Paranoia is usually due to MJ being harvested too early before the chemicals in the plant are properly matured. It can also come from not being used to smoking strong MJ....... You want something to kill memory? try opiates, they have done a number on my memory over the last 15 years... MJ only seems to do a number on MY memory while I'm stoned.


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> With properly grown strains, paranoia is far less of an issue. Paranoia is usually due to MJ being harvested too early before the chemicals in the plant are properly matured. It can also come from not being used to smoking strong MJ....... You want something to kill memory? try opiates, they have done a number on my memory over the last 15 years... MJ only seems to do a number on MY memory while I'm stoned.



When I finally let the stuff cure more than a few hours, I noticed a nice increase in potency and a noticeable decrease in paranoia


----------



## NiceBud

Alcohol is for KILLING germs. Cleaning stuff. Buds are for smoking, eating, drinking, and cream. Depends on what you make of it.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I love to do taste tests all along while curing mine and taste the differences that occur over time as it cures. The flavors and aroma can vary significantly from a 1-2wk cure to 8-12wks. But I suspect that potency will level off after about 3-4wks of cure.

When I had Larry OG Kush, It would be fruity to me until it got about 8wks cure, then it would slowly change over to a sandalwood flavor with hints of fruit. One of my all time favs.


----------



## NiceBud

I have 1 kush seed. Everybody raves about it. After I get my grow steps in place I'll grow it. The curiosity of the Kush is so interesting. So many things said of it. Like it taste so different from anything else. 

Gotta put some Kush in it.


----------



## blondlebanese

hey nicebud,  i think its green acres.  not to get on your case, just thought you might wanna know.  kinda like when your zipper is down, you'd want someone to tell you.  no offense meant.


----------



## NiceBud

@blondlebanese
Thank you. My spelling can get mixed. I'm going to correct that.

I also believe cannabis is a cure all. All the things you might have wrong with you. There is a strain for it. One plant in so many forms can be the one thing in your medicine cabinet. Just how I think.


----------



## DirtyDiana

The only adverse affects I get from weed is when I run out--  it causes me to be bummed out!


----------



## blondlebanese

how about all the tar it puts in your lungs.  have you ever used a tissue as a filter?  try it you may be surprised.  if your a long time smoker your lungs are not healthy as they should be.  i never smoked ciggs but 45 years of pot and i know my lungs are probably black.   the memory thing is bad too.  imagine yourself all of a sudden realizing that your driving and for a short while not remembering how you got to that point or where your headed to.


----------



## Hushpuppy

blondlebanese said:


> how about all the tar it puts in your lungs. have you ever used a tissue as a filter? try it you may be surprised. if your a long time smoker your lungs are not healthy as they should be. i never smoked ciggs but 45 years of pot and i know my lungs are probably black. the memory thing is bad too. imagine yourself all of a sudden realizing that your driving and for a short while not remembering how you got to that point or where your headed to.


 
I do that sober. Its actually not a bad thing. Its something like an autopilot feature of your brain. You use it when walking without having to look down. Drummers and ALL musicians use the same function to control multitasking with instruments. When you are high, your focus is changed because the thc wakes up parts of your brain (at least it does for me) and allows it to multitask without you consciously thinking about it.... Its kind of like when you walk in and lay something down(like keys) and then cant remember where you laid it because your conscious focus was on something else but your subconscious (multitask unit) mind was laying it down in a specific place. Yu cant remember where it is until the middle of the night when your rem cycle is downloading all of the information from the day, and you bolt upright in bed and say "that's where I put it, damn it!!"


----------



## Hushpuppy

Not to go off subject here but I have learned an interesting phenomenon from playing drums over the last couple years. While playing, I can focus on what I am doing with my right arm and allow my subconscious mind to control my other arm and legs. Then I can change my focus to any of my appendages while in the midst of playing in order to make sure the timing is correct or do some special beat change. 

Or I can unfocus from a particular appendage and listen to everything that I am doing together without focusing in on one thing. As I play I can float my focus back and forth as I need for doing breaks or changes. I have found that if I try to focus too much on one thing, I will mess it up :doh: 

Sorry, I just burned a nice bowl and my left brain has a buzz  got me thinking all scientific


----------



## zem

Hush I play the drums and what you are saying is so true, we train on improving coordination between feet and hands. you should try the samba beats


----------



## blondlebanese

i think thats what transindental meditation trys to achieve.  or if your high when your practicing your focusing,  your pot becomes your transindental medication.
  i might try that for a reason to need weed next time i have to renew my license to smoke...freak out the doctor.  i'll tell him that when i smoke i can transend to other worlds where unicorns and fairies exist.  "i swear doc its real!"


----------



## sopappy

zem said:


> Hush I play the drums and what you are saying is so true, we train on improving coordination between feet and hands. you should try the samba beats



Can you do Bonham's shuffle thing? HP?
lots o' drummers here,
my boy is pretty good, I dabble, great for anger issues


----------



## sopappy

You lucky bastids.
I just can't smoke until 4:20 or it ruins my day. Sure, first couple hours are nice but then I'm dragging my *** around all day.

Try sativa you say....  not much difference, I'm still looking for that weed nap a couple hours later.

BUMMER, that and the paranoia are THE ONLY detrimental side effects I experience. 

I also think the HEAT from the smoke or vape is *very* bad, I use a VERY long hose on a vaporizer


----------



## sopappy

Still thinking about that bowl.... psychologically addictive.
and I thought of another thing I do (62, smoking hash, pot since 15)
I'll be writing something and I repeat words or phrases, sometimes I repeat words or phrases even in the same sentence.
Bad example but you get the idear.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Zem I will check out the Samba beats. I have mostly just been picking up grooves from songs. I've listened to music all my life and my older brother was an accomplished drummer so I have had the feel for it but only got into it a couple years ago. I can play several songs now 

Isn't that from Zeppelin? I haven't even tried to learn John Bonham's stuff. He has a very unique sense of time and structure. Plus the old farts that I play with can't handle too complex music, neither can my old lungs. One of the guys wants me to sing. I told him as soon as I learn to breathe through my arse I will start singing while playing drums.


----------



## Hushpuppy

sopappy said:


> Still thinking about that bowl.... psychologically addictive.
> and I thought of another thing I do (62, smoking hash, pot since 15)
> I'll be writing something and I repeat words or phrases, sometimes I repeat words or phrases even in the same sentence.
> Bad example but you get the idear.


 I think that may have more to do with that #62 than with the smoke. My landlord told me once that he can't hold but 2 thoughts in his head at any given time. If he gets a 3rd thought he'll lose them all.


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> I think that may have more to do with that #62 than with the smoke. My landlord told me once that he can't hold but 2 thoughts in his head at any given time. If he gets a 3rd thought he'll lose them all.



hahaha exactly, I noticed that today around 2pm.... I didn't partake this morning and still needed that nap.


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> Zem I will check out the Samba beats. I have mostly just been picking up grooves from songs. I've listened to music all my life and my older brother was an accomplished drummer so I have had the feel for it but only got into it a couple years ago. I can play several songs now
> 
> Isn't that from Zeppelin? I haven't even tried to learn John Bonham's stuff. He has a very unique sense of time and structure. Plus the old farts that I play with can't handle too complex music, neither can my old lungs. One of the guys wants me to sing. I told him as soon as I learn to breathe through my arse I will start singing while playing drums.



Ya, he was the band alright. His boy nailed 'good times, bad times' but didn't even come close to the old man, like you say....unique
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohlFjyCE0gA

check out Frank Smith in the comment section re The World's Most Interesting Drummer
9) Countless Rock drummers threw away their sticks after hearing Led Zeppelin's first album in 1969  

I spent many nights banging away on a couch.... 
oh jeeze, that didn't sound right, I meant with drumsticks listening to an old tube radio


----------



## sopappy

zem said:


> I would argue that pot on the contrary might be helpful when quitting other drugs in relieving withdrawal symptoms



Good one. My doc knows I smoke and doesn't approve, wanted to drug me with Prozac instead. Next time I go, I'll say I'm in to it if she prescribes MJ for the withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## zem

Sopappy, about that groove, I am steps ahead from training on certain grooves, I played since i was 14 and then i played with bands, one band we played live for 5 years twice every weekend. I went through my early 20s not having a single weekend off. Yes I can play that right now, although it is the first time that i listen to it, but i can apply it and i would not be making an effort to play it, but to make it sound good. 
Hushpuppy, the samba beat is that beat which needs a good coordination, like playing 2 separate beats, anyway, I am not into spending too much effort on that, what i can tell you is that the best thing that you can do is play along some music, even better along another musician, but that is not always easy to setup, so try setup some good speakers, muffle the drums accordingly, and try playing along the songs that you like, it also makes it more fun and challenging, you have to listen, get what the drummer is doing, and apply it


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> I personally am a male lesbian..... I like women  I have 2 lesbian friends who both think that is funny so no one get offended.:doh:
> 
> Pot has been amazingly helpful to me over the last 6 months of the crap Ive been going through. Its not a gateway drug, tobacco, alcohol, and sugar are gateway drugs.
> 
> Sugar is the worst drug out there right now and I am more addicted to that than anything.



Poison. Over the past few years, I have made a conscious effort to cut down on sugar and I noticed that now, when I eat a banana, it tastes too sugary.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Zem, its funny that you say "play along" with songs. That is what I have been doing for so many years on the dash and steering wheel of my vehicles  lol  

I actually do that for my guys and myself. I have several songs that I like and are easy enough for the guys to lay down something to it. I put my earbuds in and listen to a good jam and play along with them in my head, visualizing the drums and where I need to go. I do this a few times to learn the song and the breaks, then I play it on the drums at home with the earbuds in as that muffles my mistakes until I get it down. Then I play it for the guys who are pretty much doing improv to my drumwork. It makes for some serious noise sometimes but then once they learn my groove the sound begins to get definition to it. We record it so that we can listen to ourselves. Its amazing how good something can sound after 4-6 bowls of flowers


----------



## blondlebanese

never tried drums.  im a whistle  blower.  i play the dog whistle.


----------



## Barbaramartin

Hi Guys 

Myth 1:Stoned driving is as bad as drunk driving
Myth #2: Legalization wouldnt hurt the drug cartels.
Myth #3: Marijuana causes brain damage.
Myth #4: Pot is addictive.
Myth #5: You know what a pot smoker looks like.

These above are common myths about marijuana.........


----------



## WeedHopper

All of Those happened to me.
I got stoned and ran over a Cartel member,,did not remember it,,im having the shakes right now and i look like this:headbang:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Barbaramartin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Myth 1:Stoned driving is as bad as drunk driving
> Myth #2: Legalization wouldn&#8217;t hurt the drug cartels.
> Myth #3: Marijuana causes brain damage.
> Myth #4: Pot is addictive.
> Myth #5: You know what a pot smoker looks like.
> 
> These above are common myths about marijuana.........



Good call Barbaramartin 
 1. I drive just fine stoned, but I also will get paranoid if I am "too stoned" (hard to do anymore) and I will wait to drive. alcohol removes inhibitions and causes people to think they can drive better when drunk when they cant.
2. It would totally hurt the cartels as we the honest and responsible growers would cut the cartels out.
3. I have heard so many lies about what MJ will do to me (that haven't happened in my last 51 years)
4. Growing MJ is far more addictive, smoking it is just enjoyable.
5. I am more often feared as a narcotics agent that seen as a pot head. All of my patients were very afraid to get smoke from me initially because I look so "straight-laced". I look more like a weather geek than a stoner


----------



## zem

Hushpuppy said:


> Good call Barbaramartin
> 1. I drive just fine stoned, but I also will get paranoid if I am "too stoned" (hard to do anymore) and I will wait to drive. alcohol removes inhibitions and causes people to think they can drive better when drunk when they cant.
> 2. It would totally hurt the cartels as we the honest and responsible growers would cut the cartels out.
> 3. I have heard so many lies about what MJ will do to me (that haven't happened in my last 51 years)
> 4. Growing MJ is far more addictive, smoking it is just enjoyable.
> 5. I am more often feared as a narcotics agent that seen as a pot head. All of my patients were very afraid to get smoke from me initially because I look so "straight-laced". I look more like a weather geek than a stoner



wow HP I can relate to every one of those, well I am only 17 years into smoking but otherwise, I drive much better and calmer than the sober driver who is more often angry, and going in a hurry. I am totally addicted to growing pot, much less to smoking it. And I look like a regular sober guy doing sober things such as taking care of family, socializing with friends, working out, and I see so many "sober" people who have black pockets under their eyes like heroin addicts or look  like they are coming from the MJ jungles, and a lot of "sober" people with anxiety issues, psychological troubles, or who are prescribed useless pills, or just people who are "sober" and who are living an unhappy life stuck in that cycle, and they never can go deep enough in their thoughts to rationalise what they are doing.


----------



## Hushpuppy

We are beginning to sound like a pair of kermudgens


----------



## zem

hmmm are we HP? I guess that we need to light up one more then...


----------



## Hushpuppy

Most definitely :48:


----------



## zem

:48:


----------



## blondlebanese

don't bogart that joint my friends.  pass it over to me.


----------



## sopappy

blondlebanese said:


> don't bogart that joint my friends.  pass it over to me.



I'm firing up the torch and getting out the knives here, blondelebanese, if you care for a bubble hash bottle toke but it ain't no blonde lebanese.... 3o, 30, 30 days in the hole....


----------



## NiceBud

My wife watches the show intervention. Haven't seen a patient that was living with cannabis problems. Alcohol yes. Seen them have seizures as they come off of alcohol. Just a true mess.
Alcohol is for cleaning.


----------



## sopappy

NiceBud said:


> My wife watches the show intervention. Haven't seen a patient that was living with cannabis problems. Alcohol yes. Seen them have seizures as they come off of alcohol. Just a true mess.
> Alcohol is for cleaning.



Actually, pots pretty good for cleaning too. It makes a tedious chore so much more entertaining.


----------



## sopappy

Smoked last of mine last week, been dry for a week now.
Lost first two days to alcohol cause I'm weak and it was the weak-end
I find I'm only slightly bitchier than usual (nobody noticed)
I don't sleep as long but no trouble falling asleep (was harder when I was younger, 62)
and now (4 days) here come the dreams.... 
that can be pretty entertaining but they lean to the dark side

I have a brother who drinks daily and a lot. Dad was military (5cent beer) 
both angry, miserable when drunk, okay when slightly pickled
mom tolerates it all by drinking herself
effed up sister drinks too, 
AND ALL 4 of these hypocrites have ridden my *** for pot use since I was 15, it's illegal!
potheads don't fit in alcoholic families
Thanks for my **** life, Anslinger you rotten, self-centered piece of ****


----------

